# Glass Top Cover + HOB?



## Smells Fishy (7 Jun 2017)

I've made up my mind I want the Dennerle nano 30L.  One of the main reasons I want this tank is so I can house a black Dragon Betta properly. I definitely need to use the glass top cover that comes with the tank because I'm not risking this expensive fish jumping out as Betta's are known to. I want a HOB to try and grow an emersed plant from it and thought this tank would be perfect for it, sort of.

Can it be done?

I've asked someone who has this tank on here if there is space for a HOB and the answer was no. So I know the glass needs to be cut in order for what I want to happen. I've watched some video's of people using the little roller glass cutter and it seems easy but it's allways cut in one line. Imagine I'm using the roller thing and I cut\roll once on either side and join those two together, like a cube missing a side. Hope I explained it right. I'm wondering if since the cuts not just from the top to the bottom of the glass (like in the video's) it might not snap off properly or cause a crack in the glass once what I want to come off has.

Am I making any sense?


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

Why not some acrylic sheet? It's much easier to cut.. I do not know which HOB you're planning, but i'm using the smallest HOB i could find on a 25 litre tank and it works sufficiently. I would need a gap of 8x3 cm for the HOB to fit.. With a piece of 4 or 6 mm acrylic you can cut such a section out anywhere you like with a jig saw.. Flame polish the edges and it will look great.

With a piece of glass with a regular glass cutter you would have to cut the whole lenght leaving you with a gap along the tank.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

I suppose there's acrylic yeah but even if I bought some I don't have any tools up for the job. I'm not the DIY type the only tools I have are some screw drivers, a hammer and screws all dotted around my flat somewhere.

So my hunch was right then, glass can't be cut in the way I want. FML! Maybe there's a website that sells acrylic cut to size and could maybe cut it how I want with there laser gadetory ?


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Forgot the HOB I plan on using is the Aquael Versamax fzn.


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

Acrylic to 4mm thickness can be cut with a stanley knife (box cutter).. If cut allong the whole sheet a few cuts are sufficient and you can break it the same way as you would treat glass sheet. And suppose you want to cut out a rectangular piece same lenght and depth of the outlet/inlet from the HOB.

Like this..


 
Mark the piece you like to cut out, dril 2 holes in the corners and cut the lines you marked. Whit a good sharp bo cutter, than keep cutting the vertical lines first, till you are fully through. The horizontal line you can cut only half way and break. Sand it smooth and flame polish it all around with a small propane penn torch.. 

All you need is a drill, a box cutter, sandpaper and a ruller..  The penn torch and polishing is optional.


----------



## ian_m (8 Jun 2017)

If you cut using a proper plastic cutting knife you get a much easier cut and better finished edge.

I think I used something like this in my Stanley knife when I fitted acrylic secondary glazing.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/hooked-knife-blades-pack-of-10/18278

Though you can get one like this for the job.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plastic-Sheet-Cutting-Tool-GE-41/202038073

Must use a straight edge to cut along and apply masking tape over the cut.


----------



## roadmaster (8 Jun 2017)

How bout raft or suction cup held container such as those used in riparium application?
Don't know though how much of an opening you might need for the plant (s)


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Cheers everyone you've gave me a bit to think about. Found this site https://plasticonline.co.uk/acrylic...s/clear-acrylic/clear-cast-acrylic-sheet.html which is a good start. Be on the look out for my journal, I'll be ordering everything I need next week.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Here's a thought my partners mum has an electric saw, any chance that could be used without any cracks happening?


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> any cracks happening?



You should make absolutely sure the acrylic is casted..  Extruded/non casted cracks verry easy. Best is to use a Non fero metal saw blade, leave the protective foil and use masking tape, precutting the saw line with a knife also prevents cracking. 

But even beter for small projects and cutting small sections out, i would go for this. Than you'll have much more control on what you are doing. Put some soap or suet (parafine) on the blade and it'll slide through like it's cutting gingerbread.. These things are awfully cheap and a once in a lifetime buy if not used every day. 


 

How are these named in English? Jig Saw too?


----------



## Zeus. (8 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> How are these named in English? Jig Saw too?




BAHCO FRET SAW screw fix £12 but has wood blade 

But its just a 'Coping Saw' that allows greater depth


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Zeus. said:


> BAHCO FRET SAW screw fix £12 but has wood blade
> 
> But its just a 'Coping Saw' that allows greater depth



That could be the way forward since I read the one review and it said that an electric jigsaw can melt the material if your not careful. Suppose it's not much different than an electric saw so could still possibly melt the acrylic.

What about if I didn't bother buying the acrylic or saw and tried to cut the glass with the electric saw, would I still run into problems like melting and glass cracking? I had to ask because not long ago I went to a diy store and bought some 2x4 and cut it in the shop with a hand saw and sucked so bad. Bad times.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> What about if I didn't bother buying the acrylic or saw and tried to cut the glass with the electric saw, would I still run into problems like melting and glass cracking?



Sounds like a job for 'Ethan Matthew Hunt' to me . Possible with a diamond blade I suppose, but not very practical. Job for profession glass cutter. Acrylic is the easier route


----------



## gregl (8 Jun 2017)

Could you try something like the guy in this video does from about 5.30?  

Sounds like acrylic and a coping saw would be your best bet though.


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Jun 2017)

N


gregl said:


> Could you try something like the guy in this video does from about 5.30?
> 
> Sounds like acrylic and a coping saw would be your best bet though.




I fancy trying that thanks.


----------



## zozo (9 Jun 2017)

Zeus. said:


> BAHCO FRET SAW screw fix £12 but has wood blade
> 
> But its just a 'Coping Saw' that allows greater depth



Confusing isn't it, in my country this is a Fret saw used by gitar builders cutting the fret slots.




But indeed it's a copping saw i see now.. Thanks.  We call it Figure (shape) saw.. Go figure..


----------



## zozo (9 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> N
> 
> 
> I fancy trying that thanks.


He makes it look very easy, but it isn't without proper experience.. Glass cutting is a one way ticket, filing and sanding for corrections is out of the question.
And note glass can be very nasty it cut your fingers like butter, with wearing protective gloves making the job more dificult.. I suck at at it  i'm to clumsy for cutting glass and not experienced enough, the risk of a blood bath is to high, i leave to the pro's.


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> He makes it look very easy, but it isn't without proper experience.. Glass cutting is a one way ticket, filing and sanding for corrections is out of the question.
> And note glass can be very nasty it cut your fingers like butter, with wearing protective gloves making the job more dificult.. I suck at at it  i'm to clumsy for cutting glass and not experienced enough, the risk of a blood bath is to high, i leave to the pro's.



Tbh I haven't even thought about the high risk of cutting myself...hmmm well in my journal we might see me injured and with more stitches. I've got some random fish tank panels from an old tank I took apart to use its glass for some tank covers but they are way thicker than in the video. Could use them or a picture frame glass as practice first. There's a lot of potential for me to screw up but it's so exciting.


----------



## webworm (9 Jun 2017)

I don't think cutting a 'notch' is going to be something that can be done in glass without specialist tools, drills, saws, jigs etc. But take a look at the following for an example tool


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Jun 2017)

webworm said:


> I don't think cutting a 'notch' is going to be something that can be done in glass without specialist tools, drills, saws, jigs etc. But take a look at the following for an example tool




Cheers man you've gave me an idea what the cut edges will look like.


----------

